# PPC FreeBSD 9.0 RC1 LiveCD login and password?



## FranTer (Nov 2, 2011)

Wanted to overwrite my Debian PPC testing install hard disk in order to test FreeBSD 9.0 RC1, but then suddenly I saw the option of running it as a LiveCD which seemed better as Debian is working OK. But suddenly I come to a login: and I have no idea what to put. I can put whatever but then I'm asked Password: and nothing I can imagine works.
I got into this same sort of thing with a linux distribution, is there some practical joke one must know before testing those X's?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2011)

Log in as root and it won't ask for a password.


----------

